# Most Helpful Thread..



## Lisa

Time has come people to vote on what you think is the most helpful thread.  The poll will run for two weeks closing at midnight December 22/05.

The person whose thread is nominated most helpful and the person who did the nominating will both receive a one year supporting membership.

*Threads:*
OnlyAnEgg's thread:Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan
Great content on kata/forms, good dialogue regarding differences in stances, etc.

MJ-hi-yah's thread: Through a Rapists eyes
Great advice on self defense, dialogue on do's and don't, LEO advice and plenty of experiences shared by members.

Bob Hubbard's Thread: Knife making - newbie questions
Good question and answer about knife making.  

Brother John's Thread: Talk to your teachers
The thread is a good reminder to all instructors to remember there are many reasons women join the martial arts. We could all be a little more aware.

2004hemi's thread: New guy lookin gfor advice fromthose over 30
Great thread nomination because "as we all grow older we must each in turn deal with the mental and physical changes that will affect us as martial artists. This post transcends individual style to directly address an unavoidable force in our lives".

PPKO's Thread: The Best Way to Teach Women Self Defense
This thread opened up some interesting discussions, with different points of view about the best way to teach woman.

MJ-hi-yah's Thread: Adapting Kenpo for a disability
"it's inspirational to me & helps motivate me when my butt starts dragging in class! "

Goldendragon7's Thread:
Q and A
Excellent thread for Kenpo EPAK

Sifu Barry Cuda's Thread:
Knife Dueling
 Good discussion of knife dueling and how it figures into modern training.

Toasty's Thread:
Relationship between Modern Arnis and Balintawak
Pretty specific topic (about the roots of Modern Arnis), but good info. from a variety of leaders in Modern Arnis, including two datus and a senior master.

CeiCei's Thread:
A Really Great Instructor
The thread introduced so many people's different viewpoints and commands one to consider what is important to them in an instructor and what they feel they can offer as an instructor.

FearlessFreep
This thread I would like to nominate it has all the basis for what is TKD.
Direction (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3 4) 

FearlessFreep
Also this one from a while ago very interesting thread Leg Work (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3) 

dcence 
This one gave alot of info. between the two organization and the conflict over all the bribery charges facing wtf very good thread or post
ITF v. WTF (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2) 

Shesulsa's Thread:
How To Find a Missing Person (for not really dummies)
Real life advice on how to find a missing loved one.

Tgace's Thread:
Information Defence
Good information that will help prevent self-defence situations.

JayBell's Thread:
Martial Art Urban Legends
Fun topic that helped clear up misconceptions.

7starmantis' thread:
Northern vs. Southern
Not only is it extremely helpful and chock full of information that alot of martial artists are not clear on, but the entire thread itself is an exemplary example of mature discussion of differences and understanding, without once stooping to flame throwing.


----------



## MJS

I know it may be a pain, but I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to post links in here for these threads.  I recall a few of them, but not all of them.  

Mike


----------



## Sarah

are only mentors voting on this?

refer this thread for links:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28484


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nope.  Just had it in the ML for a moment....moving to announcements now.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

I find it utterly appalling that there are no Muay Thai threads on there. . .thus, I am rebelling against this style-discriminating system of internet-governance by not participating. . .Until further notice, however, this will be a peaceful demonstration of non-compliance, unless otherwise provoked.  Tee-hee.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, there was 2 weeks to nominate some....


----------



## Gemini

MJS said:
			
		

> I know it may be a pain, but I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to post links in here for these threads. I recall a few of them, but not all of them.
> 
> Mike


I second the motion.


----------



## Sarah

Gemini said:
			
		

> I second the motion.


 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28484


----------



## Gemini

That works. Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Added threads to initial post.


----------



## terryl965

_Gave my vote good luck everybody_
_Terry_


----------



## Navarre

I have voted as well. Thanks for adding the thread descriptions, Bob. That helped a lot.

I would wish everyone good luck but there's no point in it. Some happy person will win this poll. Wishing that person good luck would be a waste of time because they're going to win. Alas, wishing the other candidates good luck is equally pointless for the opposite reason. 

So, I will only say "Early Congratulations, [Winner]!"


----------



## Andrew Green

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I find it utterly appalling that there are no Muay Thai threads on there. . .thus, I am rebelling against this style-discriminating system of internet-governance by not participating. . .Until further notice, however, this will be a peaceful demonstration of non-compliance, unless otherwise provoked.  Tee-hee.



So why didn't you nominate one?


----------



## Lisa

Sorry about not putting the links in everyone.  I was half way finished doing it when Bob moved the thread from where I created it to the Admin Announcements forum and something quirky happened not allowing me to post here.  :idunno: what happened but everyone else could post on my thread but me.  Then I had to run and see my daughter's band concert and couldn't get back to it.

Anyways... thanks Bob for filling in the links for me.

Now it is time to vote everyone!

Lisa


----------



## arnisador

Lots of good choices here!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So why didn't you nominate one?


 
Because I suck, very, very badly. But, in my defense, I was only trying to be a smartass. Just doing my part to screw with "the man."


----------



## shesulsa

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Because I suck, very, very badly. But, in my defense, I was only trying to be a smartass. Just doing my part to screw with "the man."


Uh ... that's on another forum ...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

dag, yo...I shoulda voted for myself


----------



## samurai69

_MJ-hi-yah's thread: Through a Rapists eyes_ 


had to say this one as it raises and answers a lot of good points/questions

this is a field that i work in on a regular basis


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

samurai69 said:
			
		

> _MJ-hi-yah's thread: Through a Rapists eyes_
> 
> 
> had to say this one as it raises and answers a lot of good points/questions
> 
> this is a field that i work in on a regular basis


 
That was my vote as well. . .


----------



## Lisa

Keep the votes coming people!


----------



## ed-swckf

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> dag, yo...I shoulda voted for myself


 
Why didn't you?

I mean its not inspiring me to vote for you if even you wouldn't vote for you!!


----------



## arnisador

Lisa said:
			
		

> Keep the votes coming people!



If you're from Chicago, vote twice!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

How about Lisa's thread on great threads? artyon:


----------



## Solidman82

I have to say, how to find a missing person seems like a very valuable thread to have.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:
			
		

> If you're from Chicago, vote twice!



As an Admin can I vote twice or more often? I was thinking one vote for them all


----------



## arnisador

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> How about Lisa's thread on great threads?



No buttering up the judge!


----------



## Makalakumu

arnisador said:
			
		

> If you're from Chicago, vote twice!


 
Don't you have to be dead to do that?


----------



## Lisa

arnisador said:
			
		

> No buttering up the judge!



Okay... that is enough from you! 

 butter me up all you want, I like presents


----------



## arnisador

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Don't you have to be dead to do that?



Innovate! Don't be held back by tradition!


----------



## Makalakumu

arnisador said:
			
		

> Innovate! Don't be held back by tradition!


 
Oh I get it...kind of like Night of the _Living_ Voter!


----------



## arnisador

Vote as you'd strike--early and often, until it's done!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Why didn't you?
> 
> I mean its not inspiring me to vote for you if even you wouldn't vote for you!!


 
Oh, that's easy.  Although I learned an awful lot from the Ko Sutemi thread, the Hemi's thread on advice from those over 30 was just as helpful.

Besides, voting for myself seems declasse.  I dunno.


----------



## shesulsa

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Besides, voting for myself seems declasse.  I dunno.


An egg after my own heart.


----------



## ed-swckf

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Besides, voting for myself seems declasse. I dunno.


 
I don't think so, i mean if you actually thought your thread was the most deserved of the title most helpful then why would some class ranking deter you from what you believe?


----------



## Lisa

Voting is still open!  Come on people, cast your vote!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I don't think so, i mean if you actually thought your thread was the most deserved of the title most helpful then why would some class ranking deter you from what you believe?


 
Ko Sutemi was worth nominating, to my mind.  Is it the best?  Nominating the thread placed it where that could be decided.


----------



## ed-swckf

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Ko Sutemi was worth nominating, to my mind. Is it the best? Nominating the thread placed it where that could be decided.


 
All i'm saying is if you actually thought your thread was better and that you should have voted for it, then why didn't you? If you don't think it was the best and that Hemi's thread was better then you shouldn't vote for yourself.  What i mean is voting for yourself isn't declasse if it is done with some integrity.  I know it was probably intended as more of perhaps a jokey casual remark but i do believe that can reinforce an idea that it is indeed declasse to vote for yourself.  Your vote is still part of deciding what is best.  Maybe i will vote for your thread so that it nullifys the that you didn't place on your own thread like you should of!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I know it was probably intended as more of perhaps a jokey casual remark...


 
It was.


----------



## arnisador

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> All i'm saying is if you actually thought your thread was better and that you should have voted for it, then why didn't you?


 
It's like promoting your own children. One must be wary of bias! Still, I think there's nothing wrong with voting for yourself...but, I certainly refrained from nominating any of my threads. It just didn't seem right!


----------



## ed-swckf

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's like promoting your own children. One must be wary of bias! Still, I think there's nothing wrong with voting for yourself...but, I certainly refrained from nominating any of my threads. It just didn't seem right!


 
But it is right.


----------



## ed-swckf

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> It was.


 
Ok, sorry for that then.


----------



## shesulsa

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for that then.


 
No prob


----------



## Lisa

Bump. Come on people, vote!


----------



## Sarah

Looks like we have 3 threads in First Place...how exciting


----------



## arnisador

How will ties be broken? Death match between the authors? What if one of them practices a weapons art and the other doesn't?


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:
			
		

> How will ties be broken? Death match between the authors? What if one of them practices a weapons art and the other doesn't?


 
Perhaps the top 3-4 could then become "Finalists" for a second round of voting?


----------



## Ceicei

Here is a thought:  If there is still a three-way tie continuing, make another poll on just these three.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Perhaps the top 3-4 could then become "Finalists" for a second round of voting?



No, I like the death match idea better.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:
			
		

> No, I like the death match idea better.


 
Well, considering that one thread is knife making and the other knive deuling, I'm not sure I'd go along with you on this one, Arnisador... :idunno:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

Hard to decide. All good stuff.


----------



## Lisa

One more week to vote!


----------



## Sam

*wonders why more people arnt voting*

I know more than 27 people think we have good threads on MT.


----------



## hemi

I was looking for chain mesh suite incase it came down to a death match with knives as I dont or havent yet trained with a knife.


----------



## Ceicei

2004hemi said:
			
		

> I was looking for chain mesh suite incase it came down to a death match with knives as I dont or havent yet trained with a knife.



Gotta hurry fast :wink: .  It takes a while for those mesh chain mail to be made.  (where's the evil grin smilie?)  If you want one, holler and I can point the way for you where to find one.  In the meantime, I will opcorn:


----------



## Lisa

"arnibump" 

Six days until the poll closes!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And GoldenDragon7 takes the lead!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> And GoldenDragon7 takes the lead!


It is an awesome thread!  :jedi1:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

true.  very informative and fun.


----------



## Lisa

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> It is an awesome thread!  :jedi1:



GoldenDragon's thread is awesome MJ, as it yours.  I found yours to be truly inspirations and full of good discussion. :asian:


----------



## Lisa

31 votes now, 663 active members in the past week.  Some people have some reading to do!


----------



## Lisa

Poll closing in less than 24 hours people!  Please remember to vote!


----------



## Lisa

Last Day for voting!


----------



## Lisa

Poll is now Closed. 

Winners of 1 year free Supporting Membership for most helpful thread is:

Goldendragon for his Q&A Thread​
artyon:artyon:​
and for nominating the winning thread a one year free Supporting Membership goes to:

Arnisador 

artyon:artyon:​
Thanks to everyone for their nominations and thanks to all those who voted.  All of the threads were great and the contest dug up some really good threads for some of our newer members to read and learn from.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Great job to Goldendragon 7 and Arnisdor, and to Lisa for all of her hard work on this contest! artyon: artyon: artyon: Doing the wave for all of you!


----------



## Gemini

Congratulations, Guys! Well deserved! And also to everyone else who was nominated. Every one of those threads was a great read!


----------



## shesulsa

Congratulations, fellas!!! artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Congratulations Goldendragon and Arnisador!*

artyon:

*Thank You Lisa for all your work on this. 

:asian:
*​


----------



## hemi

Congratulations, Guys! My hats off to ya'll


----------



## KenpoTess

Good going  

And Thank You to Lisa for doing a great job on setting up  & dealing with this contest~!!

artyon:


----------



## MJS

Congrats guys!!!:ultracool 

Great job with this Lisa!!!

Mike


----------



## arnisador

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> And Thank You to Lisa for doing a great job on setting up & dealing with this contest~!!


 
Yes, definitely! Thanks for the work, and thanks for the membership!


----------



## Navarre

Congratulations to Goldendragon and Arnisador!!

A well-deserved "Thank You" to Lisa for all your work keeping things moving!!


----------



## Ping898

Thank You Lisa!!!!!


----------

